# Great morning at Westbranch



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Had our nieces over so I promised I’d be home today by noon. On the water just before six only to find that a squirrel chewed through my Lorance wiring…ugh…so no depth or temperature today.
After about 10 minutes of casting, hooked up with a nice fish. Great battle and when all was said and done, 40” beauty on a black bucktail. She was not happy and it took me longer than I wanted to release her- that’s why no pic. Wanted to get her back in the water. I did and after a short time, she swam off.
Same bay and had another long distance hookup, but quickly got off-also on the bucktail. 
Ended up losing another on a spinnerbait and had to other follows…and home by noon!


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Hit the branch again this morning. Water was a bit dirtier than last week and warm…73-74! Did manage this 32” on a spinnerbait. Had a follow by a big fish, easily in the 40s


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That bucktail seems to be a “hot” bait! Any pics of the color? Black or brown bucktail? Thanks for the report.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The Ukranian said:


> Had our nieces over so I promised I’d be home today by noon. On the water just before six only to find that a squirrel chewed through my Lorance wiring…ugh…so no depth or temperature today.
> After about 10 minutes of casting, hooked up with a nice fish. Great battle and when all was said and done, 40” beauty on a black bucktail. She was not happy and it took me longer than I wanted to release her- that’s why no pic. Wanted to get her back in the water. I did and after a short time, she swam off.
> Same bay and had another long distance hookup, but quickly got off-also on the bucktail.
> Ended up losing another on a spinnerbait and had to other follows…and home by noon!


Put a few Moth Balls in your boat when in storage.
Keeps the Squirrels out.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Black bucktail. I had what I thought was enough mothballs… added more and seems to have done the trick, thanks


----------

